# Any Rallies In N. California?



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I see Rallies all over the place but haven't seen anything in Northern California. So has there ever been a rally here? If not would there be enough interest in one or are there not enough Outbackers around here ?


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

How about Mt. Madonna next weekend?


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> I see Rallies all over the place but haven't seen anything in Northern California. So has there ever been a rally here? If not would there be enough interest in one or are there not enough Outbackers around here ?


There is central CA-Oceano/Pismo in October, and talk of Carmel area in '08


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Scrib said:


> How about Mt. Madonna next weekend?


I looked it up and there really is a Mt. Madonna not a singer







It look like a great place to camp. It's a little to soon to make plans and I doubt that I could get a reservation this late. This is a place I would have to get my sister to meet me, She lives in San Fransisco and loves to hike. So thanks for the sugestion we will keep it in mind. Sure hope you enjoy it, is it a good place to use a Telescope?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bill,

Depending on where it is, and the timing (not conficting with school), you might get a few of us down from Oregon and maybe even Washington.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> I see Rallies all over the place but haven't seen anything in Northern California. So has there ever been a rally here? If not would there be enough interest in one or are there not enough Outbackers around here ?


There was mention, in jest, of a rally in the Monterey area in 08 or 09







, but just to put it out there, any interest in this area for spring of 07? Is it far enough north??????


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

alebar17 said:


> I see Rallies all over the place but haven't seen anything in Northern California. So has there ever been a rally here? If not would there be enough interest in one or are there not enough Outbackers around here ?


There was mention, in jest, of a rally in the Monterey area in 08 or 09







, but just to put it out there, any interest in this area for spring of 07? Is it far enough north??????
[/quote]
Barb,
I'd be all for it, I guess it would just depend on the Northern Outbackers and how far they're willing to drive. I know just the place








Dawn


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

alebar17 said:


> I see Rallies all over the place but haven't seen anything in Northern California. So has there ever been a rally here? If not would there be enough interest in one or are there not enough Outbackers around here ?


There was mention, in jest, of a rally in the Monterey area in 08 or 09







, but just to put it out there, any interest in this area for spring of 07? Is it far enough north??????
[/quote]

Works for me Monterey is such a neat place a lot do to!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just checked my son's school calendar...he's on spring break from March 26-30, not that it matters much cause he's only in pre-kindergarten this year. I figure it's the last year we'll be able to just take off and not worry about school









I'm game for just about anything









Any thoughts??

WAcamper said this place was really nice...

http://marinadunesrv.com/index.htm


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Works for us - just played 18 holes at Del Monte on Sunday









I think that bcsmith4k mentioned that CG as one of their fav's in Monterey? Maybe Bill will chime-in.


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm anticipating, though I don't know for sure until I see the schedule, that my daughter has the week after Easter off(week starting April 9). One of my favorite places! I'm a little concerned about the weather







, anybody local who knows how it usually is during this time of the year


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here are the weather averages for Monterey

http://search.weather.yahoo.com/climo/USCA0724_f.html

It appears that the weather is mostly on the cool side...I could easily do 60's in the daytime
March precipitation is up a bit, but April and May look nice.

Dawn


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

60's are fine! and I guess rain is what the Outback and indoor activities are for (bring movies, cards and games), huh
Barb


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Monterey it nice but where do you stay? We've stayed at a nice KOA just south of Santa Cruz and it's about 30 miles from Monterey.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Husker92 said:


> Monterey it nice but where do you stay? We've stayed at a nice KOA just south of Santa Cruz and it's about 30 miles from Monterey.


Here! right in the middle of everything









http://marinadunesrv.com/index.htm


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks for the link! looks like a nice place to camp.











skippershe said:


> Monterey it nice but where do you stay? We've stayed at a nice KOA just south of Santa Cruz and it's about 30 miles from Monterey.


Here! right in the middle of everything









http://marinadunesrv.com/index.htm
[/quote]


----------

